

From Viral Video to Billboard 100 - siculars
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/06/business/media/06tune.html?pagewanted=print

======
siculars
These guys (and gal) are the real deal. Talented, creative and can execute
with limited resources. What I find interesting is that they know the value of
remix culture.

"Some of the group’s online traction stems from the way they turn their songs
into viral video franchises by posting the chords and lyrics and encouraging
others to create their own versions of the songs..."

By giving their fans more they broaden the audience and magnify their own
offerings. Can't wait for the rest of the world to catch up.

